# DNS Server Aktualisierung?



## ZweitBuch (18. April 2002)

Hallo,

habe meine Domain nach erfolgreichen Umzug
nun bei einem neuen Provider, bei der Denic
ist alles korrekt eingetragen.

Der Status beim neuen Provider steht auf fertig.

Allerdings landet man bei Eingabe der URL noch
beim alten Provider, ein tracert ergab
natürlich das gleiche Ergebnis.

Meine Frage, wie lange kann es dauern,
bis alle DNS auf dem neuesten Stand sind?
Warte nun schon 2 Tage!

Herzlichen Dank für eure Kommentare.

Michael


----------



## reto (18. April 2002)

Nun, zwei Tage kann das schon dauern...

Wie das bei euch in Deutschland aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. In der Schweiz werden die Einträge noch am selben Tag (um 24h) geändert und sind dann aktiv. Bei internationalen Domains (com, net, org) musste ich bisher immer zwischen 24 und 48 h warten, einmal sogar länger.

An deiner Stelle würde ich noch 2,3 Tage warten und wenn's dann noch nicht klappt beim DE-NIC mal nachfragen


----------



## Christoph (18. April 2002)

stimmt, kann bis zum 48h oder länger dauern! kommt auf die Abgleichung der DNS an! sind ja meistens 2 oder 3!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. April 2002)

Hallo,

bei meinem letzten KK-Antrag (de-Domain von der Strato Medien AG weg) habe ich Sonntag letzte Woche gestellt und nach drei Tagen waren die NS-Einträgen komplett. (3 Tage bei der DeNIC; einen Tag bei T-Offline)


----------

